# Porgy fishing in cape cod



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Im gonna be making this trip in may. Ive never been porgy fishing so i thought id ask some of you with expertise as to what to use for them. Ill be on a boat in approx 30 ' of water. Im also trying to determine if i should bring my own gear or use whats available to rent. Thank you in advance gentleman.


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Fished for Porgy/Scup off the "Helen H' up in Hyanis Port for the last two years during May. Both trips produced a good amount of Porgy/Scup as well as great sized Black Sea bass. Although we took our own equipment, 6 ft Med Heavy rods with spinning and conventional reels loaded with 50lb braid, they do rent equipment. The bait, mostly cut up clam, was supplied. We're hoping to make another trip up that way sometime this year. Depend on the weather. Good Luck to ya.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

fishhunter said:


> fished for porgy/scup off the "helen h' up in hyanis port for the last two years during may. Both trips produced a good amount of porgy/scup as well as great sized black sea bass. Although we took our own equipment, 6 ft med heavy rods with spinning and conventional reels loaded with 50lb braid, they do rent equipment. The bait, mostly cut up clam, was supplied. We're hoping to make another trip up that way sometime this year. Depend on the weather. Good luck to ya.


thanks and tight lines to you as well!


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Whats the porgy, flounder and black sea bass bite like now? Im heading up sunday to try to fill up a cooler or 2.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

QBALL said:


> Whats the porgy, flounder and black sea bass bite like now? Im heading up sunday to try to fill up a cooler or 2.


So how did you do on the trip to Cape Cod, I have my 2 day trip to Hyannis next weekend.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

My trip is 17th -20th of may.... Mine is in hyannis also. I cant wait.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

This was from my weekend trip to the Cape this weekend. I filled up on both 1/2 day afternoon trips. This pic is from the 1st 1/2 day trip, 48qt cooler filled up and I had another one filled up for day 2.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah i had a blast i filled 2 60 qt coolers as well .
.


----------

